# 33212; cross code in the 2007 Anesthesia Cross Coder



## MLejeune (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi all, 
I was wondering if you can answer this question, does CPT code 33212 have 
a cross code for anesthesia in the 2007 Anesthesia Cross Coder? I'm thinking 
that it is 00530. It's not listed in the book.
thanks, 
Michele


----------



## Edwina64 (Jul 10, 2007)

Good Afternoon,

In the ASA crosswalk the code 33212 does cross over to 00530.

Edwina64


----------

